# good numbers of turkeys around kindred



## otter69

I have taken 17 turkeys from there each opener i get one with out a turkey call


----------



## Field Hunter

How do you get a permit every year?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I've been turned down the last 2 years.

Maybe this year?


----------

